# Go ahead and call it: who is going to the Superbowl?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What do you think? Who is going to the superbowl this year?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

green bay and the cow gil cheerleaders


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What is a super bowl ?

A giant bowl you can have a bubble bath in ?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

football gaME


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

No Aussies (or Kiwis) allowed in this thread!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

football sucks


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The Patriots of course!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know but I dragged out my old Silver and Black stuff. I might have to rig up a loud speaker on the roof of my SUV and blast the "Raider Theme"! My boys is playin this year fo sho!!!!! Raiders Baby!!!! Just Win!!!! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I don't know but I dragged out my old Silver and Black stuff. I might have to rig up a loud speaker on the roof of my SUV and blast the "Raider Theme"! My boys is playin this year fo sho!!!!! Raiders Baby!!!! Just Win!!!! Flatband


I like the Raiders too.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Being a lifelong vikings fan it pains me to say that the packers look too good to not make it, although the saints might have somethign to say about that.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> The Patriots of course!


Yep!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My boys just got owned by the Dolphins? JEEZ! Flatband


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

Trolling comment removed.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Flatband said:


> I don't know but I dragged out my old Silver and Black stuff. I might have to rig up a loud speaker on the roof of my SUV and blast the "Raider Theme"! My boys is playin this year fo sho!!!!! Raiders Baby!!!! Just Win!!!! Flatband


i forgot? i dont remember them playing this year?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> The Patriots of course!


Yep!!!!
[/quote]tom brady baby!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Eagles!


----------

